# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Synthesizing videos of talking faces from audio, Visual Geometry Group, Department of Engineering Science, University of Oxford, Oxford, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Team:

Joon Son Chung

Amir Jamaludin

Andrew Zisserman

----------


## Airicist

You said that? - Synthesizing videos of talking faces from audio

Published on May 8, 2017




> "You said that?"
> 
> by Joon Son Chung, Amir Jamaludin and Andrew Zisserman
> 
> Abstract:
> 
> We present a method for generating a video of a talking face. The method takes as inputs: (i) one still image of the target face, and (ii) an audio speech segment; and outputs a video of the target face lip synched with the audio. The method works in real time, and at run time, is applicable to previously unseen faces and audio (i.e. not part of the training data).
> 
> To achieve this we propose an encoder-decoder CNN model that uses a joint embedding of the face and audio to generate synthesised talking face video frames. The model is trained on tens of hours of unlabelled videos. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI can doctor videos to put words in the mouths of speakers"

by Timothy Revell
May 19, 2017

----------

